# Avatar help/ideas



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

okay i have found a new gif (toxic dont punch me) that i want to be my avatar.










its awesome, rocking, cute, hot and it can make up for my shitty posts :thumb02:

problem is.. well its 28 times larger than my current avatar.. ideas on making it less kb? 

anything at all. 

as always: rep for all attempts or solution


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You're really gonna have to lose alot of frames. Even at avatar size it's 1.2MB.

Only reason I was able to resize your current one was it's a very very simple gif. I can try and get you a working version, but it won't be the full loop unfortunately.

It has 175 frames. It's impossible to make it 125kb or under like that  I'll play around and give you a few options.

EDIT - 










This was the first resize. Only resizing the dimensions so it fits that criteria. It's 1.2MB so isn't avatar worthy on this forum.










The second I cut it down from 175 frames to 50. It's still pretty big in size, and too big for an avatar.










I lowered the quality for this one. It's still too big but not greatly so, maybe PM'ing an admin and asking the 125kb limit to be raised to 200-250 ?

Only other options are to lower the amount of frames again, and maybe even lower the quality more (pointless, it looks like crap)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for cutting it up and working your awesome skills.

i suppose i just have to accept its to big and keep searching for my next sexy avatar :]

+rep for the help

mods may close this thread


----------

